
ACLU Report: The Public Internet Option - TheMiller
https://www.aclu.org/report/public-internet-option
======
TheMiller
The rural township that I live in is considering the possibility of providing
municipal broadband; hence my interest in this report.

From a security point of view, I am skeptical about the ACLU's recommendation
in this report to provide open WiFi access points. Due to the danger of MITM
attacks, I don't think it's a good idea to promote the use of open APs.

